

Ask HN: How would you tackle terrorism? - innino

Do you think terrorism is an important issue?<p>If so, do you think governments should address terrorism on behalf of their populations? If not, who?
======
mooism2
Terrorism is an important issue similar to how child abduction+rape+murder is
an important issue: it's a serious crime in its own right _and_ lots of people
tend to freak out when it happens in their country. (n.b. Not true in all
countries at all times, but currently true in most Western countries.)

I think that governments should address terrorism (although the particular
strategy and tactics used should depend on the particular terrorist groups).

